# S3 not an A3 with Pics



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Well from the previous rather problematic post i thought i would start another on my S3 which i picked up Saturday. Some pics have already been posted from the weekend, thanks to NaughTTy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

However my timings great as ever and managed to get Dave aka Jac-in-a-box to pop over and give it a quick wash for me. Some 10 hours later and it looks like this 










































































Dave did an amazing job, inside and out and the body work is smoother that a brazilian wax on a hot model!! :lol:

As for driving well, lets just see how it compared to my previous MK1 3.2 TT (and before Tosh & rebel start saying I am slagging of a TT I'm not :-* )

*Pros*
Handling and steering, super quick turn in and response, the S3 has the performance Haldex as standard so balance is great with little under-steer, (or is it over :? ) unless pushed really hard.
Power delivery is one big rush, at normal pace it drives like any other car but wind it up and it motors. It doesn't feel as quick as the TT but when you look at the speedo [smiley=oops.gif] your well on your way.
Brakes, superb no evident of fade, very progressive and soon take of the speed when you need.
Rare on the roads so more exclusive
Build quality (did i hear a rattle in the back :roll: )
Colour - You just love it!
DRL - You have to have them on 

*Cons*
Styling, so not quite a TT but its certainly not a plain A3 either. 
People want to stop and ask how fast, what is it, what engine etc?
Seating position higher, you know your in a hot hatch
MPG lower than thought, but seeing as everyone wants a test ride at the moment you have to show them the power 

As for on the road driving it is a very capable and progressive car. I drove a journey that i loved in the TT and can say its quicker in the S3, balance and handle is very good and enjoyable. I knew the limits in the TT but can't seam to find them yet in the S3. Over rough roads the suspension can handle it well and its no where as crashy, however the TT had better horizontal rigidity so less body roll when running the Eibach/FSD set up.

Overall i am well impressed with my TT stop gap. Once the TT prices drop or until they bring out a 265bhp Quattro I'll stick with the S3.

The TT was nice, the S3 is just better.

Dale


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks really great Dale - I love that colour 8)

So what MPG are you getting at the moment - surely it can't be worse than the 3.2 when ragged?

Any interior photos?

Look forward to a ride in it at the next meet


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

thebears said:


> Handling and steering, super quick turn in and response, the S3 has the performance Haldex as standard so balance is great with little under-steer, (or is it over :? ) unless pushed really hard.
> 
> Dale


Does it? I thought it shipped with the same plain OEM part as in the R32 and 3.2 Quattro TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So whats the difference between an A3 and a S3 then :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phope said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Handling and steering, super quick turn in and response, the S3 has the performance Haldex as standard so balance is great with little under-steer, (or is it over :? ) unless pushed really hard.
> ...


No, talking to Ed at APS his RS4 is in one of the pictures. It has the performance haldex as standard, ie more bias to rear wheels. Also the suspension is lightended, stiffened and tweaked on the front end as well.

Can't comment on the R32 but it certainly differnet to the 3.2 A3, not sure on the 3.2TT Mk2.



wallsendmag said:


> So whats the difference between an A3 and a S3 then :wink:


Ones an "A" and the others an "S" :lol:



markTT225 said:


> Looks really great Dale - I love that colour 8)
> 
> So what MPG are you getting at the moment - surely it can't be worse than the 3.2 when ragged?
> 
> ...


Less than 18!

I'll do some interior when the light is better, weather is really crap and all Dave's efforts have been wasted. Ie it needs a clean :roll:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

The car looks stunning mate. Well done and enjoy.
I will be getting one soon... I think :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A few more pics that I took... (sorry, no polorisation on these ones Dale :roll: :wink: )


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

nice ... car looks good compared to the houses in the street...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks stunning mate!

I do like that colour, if I ever manage to have another Audi it'll be Sprint Blue.

Glad your enjoying it 

Nick


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Whos is the RS4??

Looks tidy....and i think its got sportecs?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice car Dale congrats


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> Whos is the RS4??
> 
> Looks tidy....and i think its got sportecs?


Belongs to Ed from APS - and yes they probably are Sportecs 8)

...oh, and it absolutely flies :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So what was Ed doing there?

Or does he just happen to live there?

Nick


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car. Nice spec. Passed a red S3 this am on way in to work - but blue is far more fitting.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> So what was Ed doing there?
> 
> Or does he just happen to live there?
> 
> Nick


Dropping off some Spacers that he took off Dale's TT.

He lives about 3 miles from there.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Looks good, fantastic job on the cleaning - although you sure that isnt a 1.6 special edition with S3 alloys?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

shao_khan said:


> Looks good, fantastic job on the cleaning - although you sure that isnt a 1.6 special edition with S3 alloys?


 :lol:

I've been in it - defo not a 1.6 :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Lovely motor - they are rapid aren't they :twisted:

Enjoy - 9 months in and i still love driving it


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> Looks good, fantastic job on the cleaning - although you sure that isnt a 1.6 special edition with S3 alloys?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers for all the comments guys (and girls if there is any)

Ed was trying to talk me into Re-Map, Suspension and a few other mods. We then decided to have a play in the RS4! OMG. Great marketing Ed!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> 2.0 TFSI - *AUTOMATIC *- Sea Silver - Black Leather - Magnetic Ride - Extra Leather Package - Xenon Adaptive light - Bose- Top Tint Windscreen
> Concert Radio - Extra Alu Package - 18 inch Turbines - Alarm - Heated Seat's - Cruise - Multifunction Steering Wheel ..... +*40hp ABT-power Torque steer*


LMFAO ring rebel :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> > 2.0 TFSI - *AUTOMATIC *- Sea Silver - Black Leather - Magnetic Ride - Extra Leather Package - Xenon Adaptive light - Bose- Top Tint Windscreen
> > Concert Radio - Extra Alu Package - 18 inch Turbines - Alarm - Heated Seat's - Cruise - Multifunction Steering Wheel ..... +*40hp ABT-power Torque steer*
> 
> 
> LMFAO ring rebel :lol: :lol: :lol:


You forgot *wheelspin *and *limited traction*

:lol:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

thebears said:


> Ed was trying to talk me into Re-Map, Suspension and a few other mods.


He is good at that isnt he.

I'm waiting for them to do my exhaust, and am very tempted then to let them lose with a custom map and see how it compares to the Superchips I currently have.

The guy on asnet with the coilovers fitted - that looks good.


----------

